# So how and where do ya store your primary home defense weapon?



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Myself:

Out of the case, wrapped in a cotton gun cloth in the nightstand drawer.(Yep, we'll probably get shot with our own in that drawer). :buttkick:
3-4 round in the mag non chambered. I like to have every waeapon in my home under that same exact loaded status so I can move quick without having to guess. Each weapon is stored the same way.

Cased and snapped handguns are stored but ready to go if need be.

You?:watching:


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

...oh and no safety of course....hell with that. Too much nonsense when woken out of a dead sleep. Rack the slide and I'm game ready....
The less thought involved the better odds I have of being in the right spot to greet my uninvited visitor with open arms.:smt033


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

With the exception of the one on rotation for SD/HD/CCW they are all unloaded and locked in the safe. The SD/HD/CCW is in the nightstand loaded and chambered (17+1) with spare mags next to it. No sock or other encumberance to fiddle with if it needs to be employed. SiG DA/SA and no external safety to fiddle with either. Grab and go.


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> With the exception of the one on rotation for SD/HD/CCW they are all unloaded and locked in the safe. The SD/HD/CCW is in the nightstand loaded and chambered (17+1) with spare mags next to it. No sock or other encumberance to fiddle with if it needs to be employed. SiG DA/SA and no external safety to fiddle with either. Grab and go.


17+1. Good plan and I respect that. But doesn't that pinch your clip sitting there for a loooong time? I'll load my mag to full capacity if it doesn't wear on the spring and jam absolutely.
I keep it light 4 now but I'm wide open to what you guys do. If I cannot drop my target in 4 shots then they really have some motivation and movement..and I'm up against a serious shooter.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

Baby Eagle is in the nightstand, loaded with 13 shots, decocker off, just rack the slide and its ready for whatever.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

XD 40 night stand, locked, cocked and ready to rock.:smt033


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

P99 in blackhawk serpa holster in the desk drawer next to my bed. 14+1 ready to go.


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Holy Moley...most of you guys are chambered locked an loaded. I may have to rethink my plan.
Let me present this to you. The simple sound of the slide racking might send your intruder out the door without inciden perhaps? 
Well thinking throught it...that fugger is in my house and I'm killin him. I regress..slightly.

A chambered round safety off in the house is some serious business if my basic judgement is correct. ANYBODY can mistakingly disturb that firearm and met their maker accidentally.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

ringingears said:


> Holy Moley...most of you guys are chambered locked an loaded. I may have to rethink my plan.
> Let me present this to you. The simple sound of the slide racking might send your intruder out the door without inciden perhaps?


This has been discussed multiple times here, and there are varying opinions. Me? What if the intruder is already in your room when you wake up?



ringingears said:


> ANYBODY can mistakingly disturb that firearm and met their maker accidentally.


Not anybody in my place. :smt033

For me? Stoeger Cougar in the nightstand 15+1 loaded, safety off. This is the firearm that my girlfriend is most comfortable with and she is home most of the night by herself.

All of my firearms are always loaded, except for the Mark II 22.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nightstand gun at the moment is my G19. 15+1 ready to go in a seconds notice. Two full spare mags of JHP's ready and waiting. Also, my 2 carry guns that get rotated are loaded and ready. I will usually have one with me, the other will be in the nightstand with the Glock. The Mossy 500 mariner is also loaded up with a sidesaddle that has 5 extra 00 buck.....everything is loaded for bear!!! Or one hell of an indian attack!!! I will hold them off while the women circle the wagons, and unhitch the oxen!! LOL :numbchuck:


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

*This has been discussed multiple times here, and there are varying opinions. Me? What if the intruder is already in your room when you wake up?*

Beef, I think you're a dead or incapacitated guy in that scenario.... honestly. 2 seconds to rack the slide aint gonna make a difference.

Far as the locked an cocked, how bout a cleaning lady, a visitor's child, a girlfriend shuffling through some drawers to take a peek?
Hell I'm sorry but you guys are walking out with the pilot light lit at a very slow burn from your house. My respectfull opinion but wtf do I know.

I've also seen sleep walkers do some very unprdictable things with closets an drawers.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

ringingears said:


> Beef, I think you're a dead or incapacitated guy in that scenario.... honestly. 2 seconds to rack the slide aint gonna make a difference.


If you want to be the one to test that theory, then go for it!

Also, I can open my drawer and grab my gun with one hand, leaving another free if needed. Have you practiced chambering a round with one hand?



ringingears said:


> Far as the locked an cocked, how bout a cleaning lady,


No cleaning lady here.



ringingears said:


> a visitor's child,


If we have company, I'm armed and our bedroom is locked.



ringingears said:


> a girlfriend shuffling through some drawers to take a peek?


LOL

First of all, my girlfriend has more respect for me than that. Second, she's the reason it's the Cougar in the drawer. She's put more than 2000 rounds through that gun, and she's trained with it.



ringingears said:


> Hell I'm sorry but you guys are walking out with the pilot light lit at a very slow burn from your house. My respectfull opinion but wtf do I know.


You know what you know. To each his own, as always.



ringingears said:


> I've also seen sleep walkers do some very unprdictable things with closets an drawers.


So have I. I studied psychology in college. We're not sleepwalkers....

:watching:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

ringingears said:


> Beef, I think you're a dead or incapacitated guy in that scenario.... honestly. 2 seconds to rack the slide aint gonna make a difference.


If it takes you two seconds to rack the slide, you may wanna just throw it at them at that point.



> Far as the locked an cocked, how bout a cleaning lady, a visitor's child, a girlfriend shuffling through some drawers to take a peek?


You said in an earlier post that you keep all your guns loaded and in their boxes... how about getting a gun safe so that the cleaning lady, a visitor's child, or your girlfriend CAN'T find them? How is a gun on a night stand different than all your guns with 3-4 rounds in them in their boxes?



> Hell I'm sorry but you guys are walking out with the pilot light lit at a very slow burn from your house. My respectfull opinion but wtf do I know.


Control your weapon, at all times. If I'm not home, the gun isn't unattended. It's either on me or in the safe. Please don't tell me that you are one of those guys that "hides" his guns all over his house so he can get to one wherever he is in the house. Now THAT's a pilot light!



> I've also seen sleep walkers do some very unprdictable things with closets an drawers.


If you are a sleep walker, you have to know your limitations. That may involve not having a gun at the ready. It's about personal responsibility.

Personally, I have a 1911, cocked and locked, ready to roll. In 10 years of marriage, neither my wife or I have ever sleepwalked over to the nightstand and shot the neighbors closet or drawers.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Daytime: Gun on me.
Night time with kids in bed and me in bum-around clothes: Gun within reach.
Night time asleep: Number keypad lock box (two kids, no leaving the gun in a drawer or on the night stand for me). 

SD guns are always loaded. One in the pipe and full mag. As said earlier, this has been discussed many, many times and it's way too late for me to get into it again.


----------



## ringingears (May 13, 2009)

Todd's a mod for a reason....older and wiser.
I'm not addressing all of the multiple quote responses because they're ridiculous.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

ringingears said:


> Todd's a mod for a reason....older and wiser.
> I'm not addressing all of the multiple quote responses because they're ridiculous.


Please explain how they are ridiculous. I was simply replying to *YOUR QUESTIONS*. :buttkick:

The last I checked, you are the new gun owner here. Almost exactly a month ago, you stated you didn't understand grains, calibers, etc. So, you are clearly here looking for information, which includes asking questions. How does answering your questions make my response ridiculous?

:watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's a DAO .45 ACP. It's always fully loaded, with one in the chamber. (No, that doesn't do any harm to the magazine.)
If I'm awake, it's in my pocket. Always.
At night, it's on the nightstand, right by the bed. (No kids live here any more.)
One extra revolver out, in its plastic case and not in open sight, so my wife can dry-fire whenever she wants to.
One 12ga pump shotgun in the bedroom closet, fully loaded but with an empty chamber. (Can't be racked to load unless you know the trick.)
All other pistols in a safe. All rifles in a separate, larger safe.
Our cleaning lady is a shooter, and gun-safe. So's her husband and her helper.
Most of our friends are at least gun-tolerant, and all of them are old enough to be gun-safe.
What? Me worry? :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

ringingears said:


> Todd's a mod for a reason....older and wiser.
> I'm not addressing all of the multiple quote responses because they're ridiculous.


This old and wise mod has some advice. When people take the time to respond to your posts, don't call them ridiculous. Do it enough times and you will probably find yourself not having any responses to critique.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

For the house gun its a Ruger P944 in a night stand, loaded and ready to go. The wife is most comfortable with this weapon. My 9c is always close by my side. 

We have no children so keeping a gun in a quickly accessible place is not a danger. Can't afford a cleaning lady and when visitors are concerned the house gun is safe in a locked bedroom. The rest are in a safe at all times.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Out of the house - Glock 19 fully loaded, round chambered and on my person.
In the house and awake - Glock 19 fully loaded, round chambered and within reach.
In the house and sleeping - Glock 19 fully loaded, round chambered and on my nightstand, just a bit closer to me than the 12 ga on the other side of the nightstand.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

If I'm awake, the H&K is on me. If I'm awake and drinking a couple beers, it's on the computer desk. Fully loaded, one in the chamber and safety on. I only put the safety on if it's off my person. I keep my Beretta in a GunVault that's bolted to the nightstand with a security cable wrapped around the bed post. It's fully loaded, one in the chamber and safety off.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

mels95yj said:


> If I'm awake, the H&K is on me. If I'm awake and drinking a couple beers, it's on the computer desk. Fully loaded, one in the chamber and safety on. I only put the safety on if it's off my person. I keep my Beretta in a GunVault that's bolted to the nightstand with a security cable wrapped around the bed post. It's fully loaded, one in the chamber and safety off.


Not picking here, just curious, but why do you not use the safety? I carry a couple different guns during a given year depending on the weather. Mostly it's a 1911 and I've been shooting it long enough that removing the safety is second nature when the weapon is presented to the target/threat. I also carry a Glock, but I've never had a problem distinguishing it from the 1911 so I don't thumb for the safety when it's what I'm carrying. On the rare occasion I carry the HK, the safety is similar enough to the 1911 to not be an issue. Of any of them, I guess it'd be the easiest to NOT use the safety on, just shoot the first shot double, but for the life of me, I can't understand why you would leave the safety off. Again, I just want to know what your reasoning is, not trying to bust on you or anything.

*side note:* keep in mind, I don't switch from gun to gun on a daily or even monthly basis, just when the seasons change to help facilitate concealment. As of late though, I got a new IWB holster and have been carrying the 1911 exclusively now, even though before, I'd have switched to the Glock for summer carry.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*Again.....*

Stashing loaded firearms is stupid, and, a great way to catch your own bullet or get your firearms stolen. I could write a book on this topic. Flat busts me up when others tell me they "have guns stashed all over the house...." 
Nice :roll: 
I'll wait out here.

At home, I'm carrying.

Away, they are in the safe and locked up. Period. 
Is that a gaurantee? There are none. But- it is the right thing to do.

It does me no good to walk in on a perp and have him point *my* [loaded] gun at me. 
That's an emberassment I'm not willing to endure nor a *risk* I'm willing to take, ever. 
Period- again.

An unsecured, loaded firearm is a liability and an accident waiting to happen. Is it out of reach? It's now a ticking bomb.

Be a responsible firearm owner, lock it up.

Do I sound overly 'safety cop'? 
Know anyone that's had an ND? 
There are no 'good one's'. 
Risk it and reap it.

YMMV, so will your lifespan and collection should someone find your stash.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Not picking here, just curious, but why do you not use the safety? I carry a couple different guns during a given year depending on the weather. Mostly it's a 1911 and I've been shooting it long enough that removing the safety is second nature when the weapon is presented to the target/threat. I also carry a Glock, but I've never had a problem distinguishing it from the 1911 so I don't thumb for the safety when it's what I'm carrying. On the rare occasion I carry the HK, the safety is similar enough to the 1911 to not be an issue. Of any of them, I guess it'd be the easiest to NOT use the safety on, just shoot the first shot double, but for the life of me, I can't understand why you would leave the safety off. Again, I just want to know what your reasoning is, not trying to bust on you or anything.
> 
> *side note:* keep in mind, I don't switch from gun to gun on a daily or even monthly basis, just when the seasons change to help facilitate concealment. As of late though, I got a new IWB holster and have been carrying the 1911 exclusively now, even though before, I'd have switched to the Glock for summer carry.


I don't carry the H&K cocked and locked. Even though I fully trust the manual safety, and the safety between my ears, I'm not comfortable enough with Condition 1 yet to do it. As you know, the double action on the H&K is pretty substantial, so for me that's the way I go.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

mels95yj,
I see. Carrying a gun can be a daunting task. Being careful is good, but practice with your weapon (dry fire) more and get confortable. The reason I say that is because the gun was designed so that it can be carried cocked and locked with the safety engaged. It can become faster to disengage the safety than having to use the longer double action pull. It will also help with accuracy of your first shot. Sometimes you may only have one, so it needs to count. Practice practice practice, and good luck, be careful.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

you do sound a bit safety cop haha but with good reason. the only gun you need loaded is the one your carrying or stashed in a nightstand when your sleeping. i can understand having a shotgun in the closet but anything beyond that is just pushing your luck. if you want to be safe anywhere in your house then carry in your house, pretty simple. if you think your going to get into a shootout where you need multiple hidden guns your in trouble, you should either quit smoking crack or quit dealing it because those are the only reasons i can think of where someone would think they need to hide guns everywhere.:mrgreen:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

jump15vc said:


> you do sound a bit safety cop haha but with good reason. the only gun you need loaded is the one your carrying .:mrgreen:


Great point. Allow me to expand....

I've drilled in sim-houses, done threat on threat etc....I'm no instructor but here's what I've gleaned from getting beaned during these exact scenario's:

It's no fun trying to run and gun to cover or another stashed firearm, esp when said stashed firearm is in, or on the way, to an occupied room. You are now running into harms way (exposed) instead of evacutating or seeking cover- which is priority one. If you have an out, take it. Every time.

If you cannot, and, must barricade: 
It is way eaiser, safer and infinitley more efficient to carry *one* firearm and additional/back-up mags/ammo for same than blasting your way from room to room trying to get back-up firearms.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

mossberg pump under the bed with 3 in the magazine, and the forestock is half cocked back(manual says not to store it fully pushed/pulled in either direction)

and a box of shells close by (and yes if kids come over it gets moved while they are there)


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Sig P229 full magazine and one in the chamber - I keep it in a combination lock box along with a surefire flashlight. It is in the closet as it makes the wife feel better about it - she's not too keen on firearms - also it makes her feel better when the grandkids are around. Me too! I have taken the 12 year old to the range and have instructed him on firearm safety but the 3 year old is the scary one.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

clanger said:


> Great point. Allow me to expand....
> 
> I've drilled in sim-houses, done threat on threat etc....I'm no instructor but here's what I've gleaned from getting beaned during these exact scenario's:
> 
> ...


Exactly, in almost any situation your much better staying put and holding it down with a handgun and a few extra mags than trying to fight your way into the closet where you keep an ak or shotty. thats just putting yourself in a scenario when you are unprotected and it gives the BG an unnecessary advantage. im either hiding or waiting or posting up in a spot where i will see him before he sees me, this gives me the best chance for survival. if he goes into the living room, grabs the tv and leaves im ok with that, thats what insurance is for. but if i feel threatened im making a shot(with my nightstand gun of course)


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

You may think I'm crazy, stupid, careless, or whatever you like, but, I have no children at home, very few visitors,(and the bed room is locked when the grand kids come over), and the dog doesn't shoot, yet!, and I keep a Kel-Tec P-11 9mm, 11+1 and a FEG GKK .45acp, 7+1 + extra 8rd mag, both loaded and ready ON my bed table at night, as well as a TZ99 9mm 15+1 + extra 16rd mag and a 12ga pump 4+1 #4 3"mag in a rack within arms reach of my bed. My wife also has a Kel-Tec P-11 9mm 9+1 in her purse beside the bed on the floor, and a Ruger Security-Six .357mag + 2 speed loaders in her night stand, on the opposite side of the bed from me. That's not mentioning the loaded CETME in the corner beside the bed and the .357mag Ruger Blackhawk in my office desk drawer. When I'm not in bed, one of my pistols is with me. Just which ever I decide to grab. Usually my Kel-Tec.

Along with my 4 legged Chi-Tzu (Chihuahua+Shih-Tzu) alarm system and these items, anyone care to come in uninvited?:smt1099:mrgreen:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a really nice collection. 

It's unsecured though and very susceptable to theft. Hopefuly someone is at home all the time to watch it all. 

I dont have little one's either, and, my biggest fear is theft. 
So I lock 'em up when I'm not around to protect them. 
There's many other things they can take first, and, once they find my safe soooo...there's many other things they can take first.
And they'll be there quite a while trying to get in it. 

Theives usually look for the things that are the easiest to carry and the most expensive. (high dollar-to-bulk ratio). 


YMMV/My .02


----------



## liketoshoot (Jun 22, 2009)

stored means not in use, so at that point it is in the safe, when I'm home, on my right hip or on the table next to the bed.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

We have a pretty good "neighborhood watch" especially during the day, and my wife and sister-in -law are usually home. Oh, I forgot to mention my 2 Chow dogs out side. They're sneaky critters!


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

remington 870 hung on the wall with those big rubber coated hooks like the ones people use to hang bikes,put it high enough so kids cant reach


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

YODA308 said:


> remington 870 hung on the wall with those big rubber coated hooks like the ones people use to hang bikes,put it high enough so kids cant reach


:smt119:buttkick:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :smt119:buttkick:


Yea, same here! ...but mines suspended from the ceiling, above my bed by some fishing line. I sleep with my Kershaw open, in hand, and if I wake.... swing wildly and wham... a loaded 8 round shotie in my lap- READY TO GO!! That's good, right?!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Dal1as (Jan 11, 2009)

YODA308 said:


> remington 870 hung on the wall with those big rubber coated hooks like the ones people use to hang bikes,put it high enough so kids cant reach


You realize dressers, boxes, other kids, etc. make good ladders. I know my son is a monkey. No way I would do that but to each there own.

I keep my XD 45 loaded fully with 13 rounds but none in the chamber in a keypad safe that I can access in seconds. I don't keep one in the chamber, just in case, because there is no way in hell he'd be able to rack the slide. Figure it is a good safety measure and it takes me less than a second to rack the slide if need be.


----------



## PT92MJ (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay,

As stated, to each his own. I have a gun safe. At night, I keep one of my handguns next to my bed loaded but not chambered. I live downstairs and can easily chamber a round while making my way upstairs.
No one can break-in downstairs as there are no doors and the windows are too small unless you are a child.
Because I have grandchildren in the house, all other guns are locked in the safe. My HD gun comes out at night, goes back in the safe in the morning. Only two keys exist, I have one, my son has the other. This arrangement seems to work the best for us currently.


----------

